# ever have trouble mixing? ( not quantities )



## VpoundRtown6 (Apr 17, 2011)

i was mixing some water/meth the other day and noticed that when i was pouring the methanol it was getting warm. after that i looked at the container i was mixing in and you could actually see a line between the water and methanol....... after pouring the mix into another container there was no more line. thought it might have been some bad methanol so i bought a hydrometer and everything checked out according to devil's own website. wondering if it has ever happened to anyone else? what could it have been or is it common?


----------

